# Old School Autotek Amps



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL AUTOTEK AMX100X2 AMP MADE IN USA - eBay (item 260731552638 end time Feb-09-11 07:12:08 PST)

OLD SCHOOL AUTOTEK mx5000 AMP MADE IN USA - eBay (item 260731555509 end time Feb-09-11 07:19:04 PST)

This guy is local to my area, he's been talking with me over the phone the past few days. He has some old school amps, reference SS, PG sapphire, these Autoteks.

By the way, that mx100.2 is an AWESOME sub amp, I wish I could buy it but its out of my budget.


----------



## redwave designs (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, dude sells amps and purses.....yeah


----------



## redwave designs (Nov 30, 2010)

maybe he will throw in a few handbags with the purchase of an amp, now you cant pass that up.


----------

